# Ever had a best friend?



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Have you ever had a best friend? As in, one who also considered you his or her best friend.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> Have you ever had a best friend?


Yes.



LostInReverie said:


> As in, one who also considered you his or her best friend.


Oh. No, then. I've never had a best friend like that.

Jesus ****ing Christ this topic is a buzzkill.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes, but only online, not in "real life".


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I did at one time. We were friends since the fourth grade. Things have gone downhill in the last couple of years. We haven't talked for almost two months. I'm betting it is over. The way things have been going, I can't say that it makes me sad.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I did have two friends when i was younger. We used to hang out together all the time. I guess they both were my best friends. They were both pretty fun to hang out with and they didn't mind if i didn't talk a lot which was nice. They kinda were the silent types also, but not because they were shy like me.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

Reading bestfriend over and over is funny.

Answer:Yes


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

hmm, probably from 1st grade until 6th or 8th i would have various best friends. there was a lot i hid from my last best friend though, and really when you are so young friendships are so different so i feel like it doesn't count.

and it was all downhill from there. even when i'm friends one of my major difficulties is a) being comfortable around someone alone and b) opening up. 

the second is getting much better but the first is still a big problem. i haven't had a really close friend in years. i've been told from a friend i used to know that i should really try to feel comfortable around him since i am "best friend material", thats not bad right?

still depresses me that i can't ****ing do that though


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes. We've known each other for 36 years. I met him when i was 13. His kids are my age. I spend Sunday afternoons with him and we can talk about anything.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I had 3 close friends growing up, even now we keep in touch inspite of being in different countries. I am happy for having had atleast a normal childhood.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I had one once, but I lost touch with him when I moved to Siberia....I mean the U.P. of Michigan. I did found a picture of him online. He is a big shot architect now. I wouldn't of recognize him if I seen him on the street. He has changed a lot since I last seen him which would of been 1994. I thought of getting in touch, but I chickened out. My life compared to him is too pitiful. He got married, ended up having a couple of kids, probably earns a 6 figure salary. While I am sitting here alone and miserable.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I've had many, but we wouldn't even say hello if we saw each other in the street, now.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I think osso


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

I had a best friend from about age three until I graduated from high school. She lived across the street and did all the talking for me for most of my childhood. It was great, I relied on her for everything. Then she became a real adult, and I'm still waiting for that transformation . . .


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes. A few times, amazingly. I think I said one time in one other thread, but I've thought about it, and it's been more than one.

One was in I was preschool, we did everything together. This was before my sa really started acting up. I've seen her twice since. The last time she had gotten in a really bad accident and was disabled.
I had one in 4th and 5th grade, this extremely nice boy. We'd spend a lot of time lying in the grass and talking. That was big for me, because I didn't ever let anyone get that close to me. Haven't since, either.
Three, in 7th and 8th grade, though I didn't really consider two of them my best friends. We hung out a lot (never all together, because the third one didn't like the other two) when I was as school and they invited me places, but mom said no, so I didn't go. We started growing apart in 8th grade and then, we didn't talk anymore. I do see one of them quite often when I go to this one grocery store, but I've only seen the other one once and she was pregnant. The third one moved to Indiana in the middle of 8th grade, if I remember correctly. I didn't keep up with her, so losing her friendship was my own fault.
The last one was a really cool guy. We shared everything and he would drag me places. That was about the only time I would go out and actually stay out of the house for more than an hour. Sadly, he moved away at the beginning of the year and communication has dwindled down to an email every now and then, and two calls since.

I miss them all, too.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes. Not until about three years ago, though.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

In elementary school, I had a few, then again, back in high school. However, I think only a few those friendships were truly real, the rest were just taking advantage of me for various reasons. I guess it's better than being alone. Sometimes I wonder. :|


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes - about four in my short lifetime. I have none now.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow, I thought there would be more who haven't.

Oh well, anyone want to be mine?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I've had 4, and none of them proved to be good or true friends so I'm not friends with any of them anymore. I'm my own best friend now.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

no


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

In elementry school


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

no, although throughout my childhood I did have some friends at least.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, once.

*edit* nm. Sigh.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, I had several when I was younger.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I had a couple.


----------



## iingridd (Jun 1, 2009)

yes/no. i think we are both respectful, caring, and understanding with one another BUT the funny thing is we have never call each other best friend. we aren't perfect i guess.


----------



## AshenSpirit (Jun 1, 2009)

No.

Kinda wish I did, but none of them were really trustworthy enough.


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah, the two dogs I had were my best friends when they were alive. Annnnnd now it's time to sob for a few hours...

As for best friends of the human type, I had one. She moved. We sometimes send emails to each other and she knows about my SA.


----------



## BeatingSAwithastick (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes, through primary and highschool. Unfortunately in highschool his social nature made him drift away from me, and start to hang out with more social people and I got angry because of this and stuffed up the friendship by starting a fight with him over nothing


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

*


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

my mom is my bestfriend but i'm sure it wouldn't count on this poll lol.

So.... I voted _No_


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes.. Just one though.. I don't know really.. I don't really know what a best friend is actually.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

poof gone!


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

No,of course not - that would just be too normal.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Used to a couple of times. Never lasted more than a fewyears. I thought my last best friend would always be my best friend but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I had one in elementary school. He would've called me his best friend for oh, I don't know, a year? Give or take a few months. Other than that, no.

This is a depressing topic to think about.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Yes. We've known each other for 36 years. I met him when i was 13. His kids are my age. I spend Sunday afternoons with him and we can talk about anything.


This sounds like my best friend. I met him when I was 19 and his daughter is only 5 years younger than me. I can talk about anything with him.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Yes but then they stabbed me in the back.


----------



## teniralc21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes. We've been friends since the 9th grade. But she lives 14 hours away now so I only get to see her once a year or so.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Still have one. And basically exactly the same answer as the above poster.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes, a few, and I'd still take a bullet for most of them.


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

too bad shes gone now.
</3


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah 4, lost contact because SA kicked in.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah i had a best friend in primary school, then we moved away and we kept in contact. She made a few empty promises to see me but never did.
We have grown apart now.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

yes


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Xtina_Xposed said:


> my mom is my bestfriend but i'm sure it wouldn't count on this poll lol.
> 
> So.... I voted _No_


My mom is mine, too.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

SAgirl said:


> My mom is mine, too.


Me too. I tell my mom everything.

I grew up with a best buddy. Is that the same thing? I think society uses the "friend" word too much. I hung out with him every day, but I wouldn't call him if I needed a friend.


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

I met my ex best friend in 9th grade. We did absolutely everything together and she was how I met most of my friends. Then this past december she started ignoring my texts and when i asked her why she said i don't think we should be friends anymore. all our mutual friends stopped talking to me as well. now i consider my boy friend to be my best friend.


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

I met my best friend in the kindergarten and we lost contact in 11th grade (yes, partly due to my SA and she still doesn't know about it yet). We went down two separate roads, but now we are back in contact. I am looking forward to knowing her again and her family.


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

yes.because both of us are loners type in h.s.after that lost contact already.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes, when I was a child until about 5th grade. It was magical. We could almost communicate telepathically. 
Today we are not close anymore. I have one class with her but we don't talk.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes. But I was only 11/12 at the time.


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

So nostalgic thinking about it, but unfortunately she moved away a few years ago.


----------



## irishma (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes through school years. I have a 20 year high school reunion in September and there is no way I could go, feel I would be judged to death there..........was in Scotland last week with my 2 close but distant living friends had a great few days and then had to face back to my local town with streets I hate to walk..........


----------



## Revan (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah....2...I considered them my best friends.....and they both ended up stabbing me in the f***ing back in the end.


----------



## spar00 (Jun 17, 2009)

I've had a few best friends in my life. Only a month or two before graduation, I finally got up the nerve to befriend this one girl I had been wanting to get to know for a while. We became very fast friends, and now I can easily say she's the best friend I've ever had. We've discussed things that I had never in my life shared with anyone before. I was delighted to find out that she cares for me as much as I do for her.:squeeze


----------

